# which book to get



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been doing jiu jitsu for a little over a year now, so I'm not asking to learn from a book. I have the following books. BJJ Theory and Technique, Gracie Submission Essentials, Guerilla Jiu Jitsu, and just got Jiu Jitsu University. All I can say is wow to JJW; it is of one of the best/if not THE BEST book I own. I've flipped through GJJ Master Text before and found the self defense good, but I've seen most of the moves elsewhere. 

Are there any other books you guys would recommend for jiu jitsu techniques or philosophy. I've been reading(listening actually) to the Book of Five Rings audio book and have found many of the strategies discussed as applicable to jiu jitsu as they are to sword fighting.

Also, I wouldn't mind seeing some of Eddie Bravo's stuff. I'm not a big fan with how advertises his life, but whatever. I was wondering if I would be better off getting Jiu Jitsu Unleashed or Mastering the Rubber Guard. I'm not looking for a "sneaky" edge on my fellow classmates. I just like seeing different approaches to the game.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2009)

I have all those books and you might want to look at some of the Machados books as they are pretty good to.  The Master Text by Helio is well a priceless piece of work and I would pick it up even if you have seen most of the moves before.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 8, 2009)

i gotta throw in an obligatory plug for my coach's books, especially "vital leglocks" since the guy on the cover is so damn handsome   seriously, look into steve scott's books.  "the armlock encyclopedia" has been really well received.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have all those books and you might want to look at some of the Machados books as they are pretty good to.  The Master Text by Helio is well a priceless piece of work and I would pick it up even if you have seen most of the moves before.



Thanks, and as I went back and reread my post, I may have come across as somewhat arrogant by saying I've seen most of the moves before. I meant that I had seen them in other videos and scattered through other books before as well as some in class.

I've looked through the machado black belt technique book, and at the time it seemed a little overwhelming for me.

Thanks for recommendations!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 8, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i gotta throw in an obligatory plug for my coach's books, especially "vital leglocks" since the guy on the cover is so damn handsome   seriously, look into steve scott's books.  "the armlock encyclopedia" has been really well received.



hey thanks for the recommendations, i  thought the guy on the cover of vital leglocks was a girl though!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2009)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Thanks, and as I went back and reread my post, I may have come across as somewhat arrogant by saying I've seen most of the moves before. I meant that I had seen them in other videos and scattered through other books before as well as some in class.
> 
> I've looked through the machado black belt technique book, and at the time it seemed a little overwhelming for me.
> 
> Thanks for recommendations!



The machado black belt technique book is not my favorite but their encyclopedia is good and sound with lots and lots of variations.  However it is in black and white and not color.  Royce's two books are very sound with very good technique and counter technique applications.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 8, 2009)

bigfootsquatch said:


> hey thanks for the recommendations, i thought the guy on the cover of vital leglocks was a girl though!


 
even women aren't _that _pretty, baby!

if you're more interested in principles & theory, i'd recommend "coaching on the mat: a textbook for teaching judo and jujitsu" by the same.  i'm not just plugging this one because he's my coach, i really think every grappler should read this book.  it's only available from the website though, http://welcomematjudoclub.com 

jf


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have all those books and you might want to look at some of the Machados books as they are pretty good to.  The Master Text by Helio is well a priceless piece of work and I would pick it up even if you have seen most of the moves before.



Since you own both JJ Unleashed and Mastering the Rubber Guard, which one would you recommend? Is there any benefit to owning JJ Unleashed over Rubber Guard?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 8, 2009)

jarrod said:


> even women aren't _that _pretty, baby!
> 
> if you're more interested in principles & theory, i'd recommend "coaching on the mat: a textbook for teaching judo and jujitsu" by the same.  i'm not just plugging this one because he's my coach, i really think every grappler should read this book.  it's only available from the website though, http://welcomematjudoclub.com
> 
> jf



I may check into that book, especially since it is moer theory than tech. Think you could tell me a little more about it, or give me some of the general themes the book covers?


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The machado black belt technique book is not my favorite but their encyclopedia is good and sound with lots and lots of variations. However it is in black and white and not color. Royce's two books are very sound with very good technique and counter technique applications.


 

I own all of the books listed too and I'll second Brian's vote for the Machado material.  The three volume encyclopedia has a lot of good material and will keep you busy for some time.


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2009)

While I'd say that, depending upon how you've trained, Ed Benneville's first two books might be too basic, I'm looking forward to Volume 3: The Strategic Guard.  I work a lot from guard and have really benefited from the first two books: Passing the Guard and The Guard.  If you haven't read through the first two, you might want to check them out.  In my opinion, the techniques described are fundamentals that everyone should know.

I agree that the Jiu-Jitsu University is a great book, too.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Feb 10, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> While I'd say that, depending upon how you've trained, Ed Benneville's first two books might be too basic, I'm looking forward to Volume 3: The Strategic Guard. I work a lot from guard and have really benefited from the first two books: Passing the Guard and The Guard. If you haven't read through the first two, you might want to check them out. In my opinion, the techniques described are fundamentals that everyone should know.
> 
> I agree that the Jiu-Jitsu University is a great book, too.


 
I've seen these books listed on various sites, but I never paid them much mind, since most books cover basic guard info. Since you recommended them, I may check into them, especially the strategic guard book.

Thank you!


----------



## jarrod (Feb 11, 2009)

bigfootsquatch said:


> I may check into that book, especially since it is moer theory than tech. Think you could tell me a little more about it, or give me some of the general themes the book covers?


 
here's some of the topics listed in the table of contents:

core skills of judo & jujitsu
3 elements of effective judo
training rules
drill training
control judo
defense can win matches
grip fighting, body space, & tempo
matside coaching
teach like an artist
legal aspects of coaching
establishing goals
sample training programs
general history

like i said, it's primarily geared towards the coach, but it's useful to any judo or jujitsu guy. 

jf


----------

